# New Unique Automatic Tamper - PuqPress



## coffee_omega

Coffee Omega is pleased to announce its associatoon with a NEW UNIQUE AUTOMATIC TAMPER - PUQPRESS

It has taken parts of Europe by storm and we are the Sole Exclusive Distributor in UK, the product eliminates inconsistantcies in barista's with a 1.3sec tamping. The force can be adjusted between 10-30kg, easy to maintain and simple cleaning procedures. The tamping size can be customised from 53mm to 58mm.

It will be displayed amoung one of the Innovative products at the LCF in April. Early interest comes from a big coffee chain Cafe Nero. We have trialed the item at local coffee shops with very positive reviews and feedbacks.

If you would like to become a reseller get in touch or PM


----------



## DavidBondy

How is this different to the one that Caffe Nero use today? Any photos? Price? DB


----------



## coffee_omega

What we understand from speaking to the purchasing manager for Cafe Nero is they don't have any auto tamper in place. And have big issues with barista inconsistancies. Image and info on our site under latest news


----------



## DavidBondy

Thanks. Any idea on pricing? I have seen many Caffe Nero branches using a manual "autotamp" gadget with a pivoting arm. I see that this is electric. I expect it will be pretty expensive!


----------



## coffee_omega

Yes they use manual tamper which does not take away the inconsistancies. Whereas this one does! RRP£295+vat


----------



## DavidBondy

Thanks. Not a lot different from the manual ones! When do you expect them in stock?


----------



## coffee_omega

We have them in stock. Allot of interest.....


----------



## coffee_omega

It will be officially launched at LCF


----------



## DavidBondy

Is it available to buy now or not until the LCF?


----------



## coffee_omega

Ur very keen,


----------



## DavidBondy

Possibly. Does it come with multiple plungers or does the size have to be specified at order time? If the latter, what sizes are available? Are they retro-fitable and how much are they?


----------



## coffee_omega

The tamp size has to be specified either 53 or 58mm alternativly made to order size.


----------



## GS11




----------



## coffee_omega

That's the one!


----------



## coffee_omega

David Bondy u still interested


----------



## DavidBondy

Yes. I most certainly am. I'm interested to see what the distribution is like using a device like this. I generally have to fiddle about to distribute the grounds evenly before tamping and this might aid consistency. It seems to only have the pressure in whole Kg is that correct or can one select a smaller amount?


----------



## coffee_omega

Yes force Is in kgs between 10-30.


----------



## coffeechap

That video shows a bed that has pit jokes in it, channelling everywhere!!


----------



## Daren

When the user presses the button on the video (at about 12 seconds in) it looks like the whole machine flexes? It makes it look like quite a flimsy piece of hardware? Perhaps it's not the best video to use as promotional material?

From what I have seen (including the tamped pf) I'm out.


----------



## DavidBondy

I hadn't checked the video due to latency where I am. I'll have to reserve judgment on this until I'm back in blighty!! DB


----------



## coffee_omega

The version in the vidéo Is press Button. The new version has à sensor and auto matically recognises the portafikter and tamps in 1.3 sec


----------



## Daren

DavidBondy said:


> I hadn't checked the video due to latency where I am. I'll have to reserve judgment on this until I'm back in blighty!! DB


I would David.


----------



## Daren

coffee_omega said:


> The version in the vidéo Is press Button. The new version has à sensor and auto matically recognises the portafikter and tamps in 1.3 sec


Is the case still made from the the same material tho? Looks a bit light weight to me?


----------



## DavidBondy

Another thing to add to the list of things to see at LCF I think!


----------



## coffee_omega

You can have them custom made using stainless steel etc..... Alk comes down to cost!


----------

